# نادي المنظفات



## طالب علم صغير (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دعوة لجميع المهتمين بالمنظفات مكوناتها وطرق صناعتها عندك تعطي هات ما عندك خد (معلومات مو شي تاني)
:19:


----------



## طالب علم صغير (22 أغسطس 2008)

الشامبو 
المكونات
9600غ ماء
250 غ ملح
1.5 كغ تكسبون 
231غ كمبرلان
200 غ صدفية او مقصب 
200 غ غليسرين
300 غ بلسم
20 غ فورمول
20 غ عطر 
ملونات
طريقة التحضير :
سخن الماء والملح حتى 80 درجة مئوية
اضف الكمبرلان وحرك 20 دقيقة مع المحافظة على الحرارة 80
اضف التكسابون وحرك 20 دقيقة مع المحافظة على ذات الحرارة 
اترك الخليط حتى يبرد تماما . يحتاج حوالي يوم كامل تقريبا
اضف الصدفية والبلسم والغليسرين والفورمول 
للعناية الجيدة بالامكان افراغ عشر حبات فيتامين A اي حوالي 50000 وحدة دولية تشتريها على شكت حبات من الصيدلية 
بعدها اضف العطر حسب الرغبة والملون 
بالامكان تخفيفه بالماء لانه سيكون عالي اللزوجة 
واذا كان معيار الحموضة مائل للقلوية يعدل ببعض من حمض الليمون 
بعد ذلك ضع القليل على راسك وخدلك حمام وادعيلي


----------



## ليلياروسسا (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (23 أغسطس 2008)

اسم جميل نادى المنظفات وكويس لكسب المعلومات افضل صناعه الشامبو على البارد سوف ياتى بنتيجه افضل ولاذابه التكسابون يوضع عليه الملح الاول ويقلب جيدا ثم يوضع فى الماء


----------



## طالب علم صغير (26 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذه طريقة سهلة لصنع جل الشعر بمواصفات جيدة 
يذاب 70 غ كاربابول و 20 غ فورمول في 8كغ ماء 
يذاب 200 غ ليفسكول في 1.5 كغ ماء
يترك المحلولان 24 ساعة مع التحريك كل فترة 
يضاف 200 غ غليسرين الى محلول الكاربابول 
ثم تضاف الصبغة المطلوبة
يضاف بعدها 120 غ من ال تري ايتانول امين فيسمك قوام الخلطة 
بعدها نصب محلول الليفسكول ونحرك جيدا 
ملااااااااااااحظة 
الليفسكول هو المادة المثبتة يعني اذا بدك جل بلا تثبيت بامكانك الغائها ​*​


----------



## رشاد النقيب (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم انا لا املك سوى ان ادعو ربى لك بالتوفيق وبارك الله فيك يا اخى طالب العلم الصغير


----------



## طالب علم صغير (28 أغسطس 2008)

*اخي راميدا لقد وجدت ان التسخين يعطي نتيجة افضل فذكرته*​


----------



## طالب علم صغير (28 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام على الكرام *​*وهذه خلطة صابون الجلي التي وصلت اليها*​*يوضع في اناء معدني 5كغ ماء ويضاف اليه 250 غ ملح ويسخن حتى ما قبل الغليان*​*يضاف اليه 50 غ كمبرلان ويحرك جيدا 20 دقيقة مع الحفاظ على الحرارة *​*يضاف 250 غ تكسابون ويحرك جيدا 20 دقيقة مع الحفاظ على الحرارة*​*يترك المحلول حتى يبرد تماما*​*في وعاء آخر يوضع 375غ ماء 25 غ ملح ويحرك ليذوب الملح*​*يضاف فوقه 125 غ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم _قطرونة_ يحرك جيدا لتذوب القطرونة مع اخذ الحذر الشديد فهي مادة حارقة *​*يضاف 1كغ من حمض السلفونيك لمحلول التكسابون ثم يعادل بالمحلول الثاني ليصبح ال **ph 7*​*اصبح عندنا المادة الفعالة للتنظيف 1.5 كغ تقريبا نزيد الخليط بالماء لنصل الى النسبة المطلوبة من المادة الفعالة مثلا اذا اردنا ان تكون المادة الفعالة 10% نضيف كمية من الماء حتى يصبح وزن الخليط كله 15 كغ ثم نقوم بتسميك قوام الخليط بالتايلوز كمية بسيطة ونحرك حتى نصل للزوجة المطلوبة*​*بالامكان اضافة الغليسرين للمحافظة على نعومة اليدين والكمية حسب الطلب من 100 الى 500 غ يكفي *​*نضيف الفورمول على ان تكون نسبته 2 بالالف من وزن الخليط فقط يضاف بعدها العطر حسب الرغبة واللون ايضا*​*واذا بدكن كمان محسنات لا باس من اضافة بعض الحبات من فيتامين**e **واستشر الصيدلي للكمية*​*وجربوها وادعو لي *​


----------



## طالب علم صغير (28 أغسطس 2008)

رشاد النقيب قال:


> السلام عليكم انا لا املك سوى ان ادعو ربى لك بالتوفيق وبارك الله فيك يا اخى طالب العلم الصغير


 شكرا على المرور الكريم ووفقك الله على نشر العلم


----------



## الإدلبي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

على أساس علقاني يا ماهر ماني شيف غير كام ويحد


----------



## طالب علم صغير (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اي اشو شييفني عبكتب عن الذرة 
بدك تشوف علقة علسوى 
اكتب موضوع ساخن 
بعدين ليش الفضايح مو نحنا ولاد بلد


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ما تعرفوش انا بفرح اد ايه لما بلاقى روح التعاون اللى بينكم دى وكم المعلومات اللى بتفيد ما تضر وفقكم الله وجزاكم خير


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*tapes*

اخواتى انا بستورد منتج من ألمانيا عبارة عن حبوب بتدوب فى الماء و بتستعمل مثل جلانس الحبة الواحدة بتدوب فى اربعة لت يعنى بتعما 4 لتر مسحوق تنظيف و محتاج حد عندة خبرة فى التسويق و لو عندة بردة خبرة بالتراخيص و المطلوب اذا انا حبيت اعبى المنتج دة ارجوا الافادة وللتواصل 
*****ى على ****** sd_khamis


----------



## مازن بارودي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أتمنى معرفة المادة التي تزيد حجم ووزن سائل الجلي


----------



## مازن بارودي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ماهي صيغة الكمبرلان


----------



## مازن بارودي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو الرد على صحة طريقتي في صناعة سائل الجلي وهل من تعديلات عليها سواء في كمية الماء أو أي مادة أخرىوماهي التحسينات لو سمحتم
أضع مادة الزفتة بوعاء بلاستيكي وأضيف 4 كغ ماء وأحرك حتى الذوبان
أضع القطرونة بوعاء أخروأضف 1كغ 
ماءوأحرك حتى الزوبان ثم أضع التكسابون بوعاء أخر مع 3كغ ماء وأحرك أحل المجمد بوعاء مع 3كغ ماءوأتركه لمدة الساعتين ثم أخلط المواد بالتلاتيب ثم العطر والصبغة وبعدها أضف كأسمتح صغير بالتدريج مع التحريك وشكرا لكم


----------



## afifi_elnagms (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## anas-taleb (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## sewar11 (20 يونيو 2013)

هل يمكن اضافة التيلوز في صناعة الشامبو لزيادة قوامه بدل الملح وهل له تاثير مؤذي للشعر


----------



## sewar11 (20 يونيو 2013)

للعناية الجيدة بالامكان افراغ عشر حبات فيتامين a اي حوالي 50000 وحدة دولية تشتريها على شكت حبات من الصيدلية 

بالامكان تخفيفه بالماء لانه سيكون عالي اللزوجة 
واذا كان معيار الحموضة مائل للقلوية يعدل ببعض من حمض الليمون ا

اخي انا ضفت ملح الليمون العادي بس المحلول تغبش كتير وبالنسبة للزوجة هل يمكن اضافة تيلوز بدل الملح لان الملح كميته كبيرة وباثر على الرغوة واذا عندك معلومات عن التيلوز رجاء تخبرني 
بدي اسالك اخي كمان عن حبوب الفيتامين هي نفسها الي مناخذها كمقوي فموي من الصيدلية وهل انت شخصيا جربتها لان بخاف تكون بتاثر على العيون 
ارجو انك ترد علي بسرعة لان حتى الان شو ما سالت ماحد عمبرد


----------



## m_f19712000 (21 يونيو 2013)

فكرة نادى المنظفات فكره جميله لكن مع كل التقدير والاحترام لابد من الاشراف عليه من احد المتخصصين من الكيميائيين او الصناع لان ممكن حد ياخد وصفه غلط ويخسر والموقع هدفه الفائده للجميع واتمنى لو المهندى المهدى بكر يشرف عليه يبقى مشكور


----------



## عبد الله كلزي (11 يوليو 2013)

sewar11 قال:


> للعناية الجيدة بالامكان افراغ عشر حبات فيتامين a اي حوالي 50000 وحدة دولية تشتريها على شكت حبات من الصيدلية
> 
> بالامكان تخفيفه بالماء لانه سيكون عالي اللزوجة
> واذا كان معيار الحموضة مائل للقلوية يعدل ببعض من حمض الليمون ا
> ...



أخي الكريم 
بالنسبة لحبات فيتامين a لم أجربها في الشامبو أفضل أضافة زيوت طبيعية لنأخذ النتيجة المطلوبة أما بانسبة لسيتريك أسيد (حمض الليمون) أستعمله لضبط ال ph ولايسبب لي أي تغبيش باللون على كل يمكنك أضافة المصدف وجعل لون الشامبو كريستال وليس شفاف وبذلك تتخلص من مشكلة التغبيش وبالنسبة لأستعمال التيللوز في الشامبو لا يمكنننننننننن لأنه يسبب مشاكل لفروة الرأس والشعر يمكن أستعماله بسائل غسيل الصحون والصابون السائل و ....... ولكن ليس بالشامبو أبدا


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (16 يوليو 2013)

طالب علم صغير قال:


> الشامبو
> المكونات
> 9600غ ماء
> 250 غ ملح
> ...


لو سمحت اخى ممكن تشرح طريقة اضافة البلسم للشامبو
وشكرا


----------

